# How to measure for rod butt caps



## Fisherwill (Feb 13, 2014)

I am in need of two butt caps for some boat rods. I have been looking online at multiple sites and they have some crazy dimensions for them. I'm not sure how they are measuring them. What is the "ID" and "OD" measurement.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

ID= inside diameter OD= outside diameter

Are you covering a gimbal or the end of the blank?


----------



## Fisherwill (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm covering a gimbal. So the inside would be the gimbal and the outside would be the cap?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You need the OD of the gimbal, that will be your ID of the cap.


----------



## Fisherwill (Feb 13, 2014)

Ok. Thats what I thought. So in all I just need the ID and the length of the gimball.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep


----------

